# blowguns



## tomtom (Aug 16, 2008)

i was wondering if anyone could give me a good site that sells blowgun accessories(blowdarts ect.). thanks


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

The only site that will have the accessories you need is

www.coldsteel.com/blowguns.html

Cold Steel are the only ones that make the proper darts you can use in your blowgun. I highly recommend getting a pack of mini-broadhead darts and a pack of bamboo darts. The mini broadheads will take care of all of your target/small game needs, and the bamboo darts are great for birds and really small animals, like mice. The bamboo darts are also more accurate.

:sniper:


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

you actually use a blowgun?


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Yes, I actually use a blowgun. It is very challenging, and if you practice and use the right darts, it can be a very efficient game-getter.

For the most part, I use the still-hunting method with the blowgun, but I will also sit in ambush near some water or something for a nice relaxing afternoon in the brush...


----------



## dickp78144 (Jan 29, 2008)

tomtom said:


> i was wondering if anyone could give me a good site that sells blowgun accessories(blowdarts ect.). thanks


There are several web sites ehart sell the 62 cal blowguns and accessories. Cold Steel is not the only one that makes a 62 cal blowgun. on either of these web sites below handles target darts and flight cones to make your own darts. The blowguns come in 2 foot to 6 foot.

www.boarhogblowguns.com and www.rlpgunsonline.com


----------



## buckyboy (Dec 29, 2008)

Cleankill47,
what makes your AK-47 an iraqi one. and is it pre ban(bannet lugs, slant muzzle break, and can exept a large clip). and how much do you want for it?


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Buckyboy, my signature is a joke I got off a bumper sticker.

It means that in Iraq, the owner shot the Iraqi before he could pull the trigger on his AK, and he dropped it. That's the joke...

Also, clips are the strips (stripper clips) that hold the rounds for quick reloading of magazines or fixed-magazine semi-auto rifles (such as the SKS)


----------



## buckyboy (Dec 29, 2008)

o i get it now. me and my dad want to buy an AK and i was telling him about it and he has been researching them and said that iraq dosn't make one. and on the clip thing the new ones (post ban) have somthing in them that won't let them exect a large clip. but i like the signiture. thanx :beer:


----------

